# Non-ethanol Gas Stations



## Section VIII (Jun 25, 2016)

Searched for gas stations selling non-ethanol gas in Delaware. Not a one. Do all the landscaping and tree service companies around here drive into surrounding states to get their non-ethanol gas or do they just run "regular".

I'm bummed that Delaware doesn't seem to have non-ethanol gas.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 25, 2016)

I can't tell you what landscaping and tree service companies in that area do. The places that sell race gas in bulk and in 5 gallon pails probably have a product in a 5 gallon pail for sale that does not have ethanol or the unhealthy stuff in race gas. I get 91 r+m/2 supposedly non ethanol when I am in Ohio but pump gas works just try and have the no ethanol (and I have no idea if it is true) when it will sit.


----------



## stihlroofing (Jun 28, 2016)

Pure-gas.org has ethanol free stations listed by state....nothing listed for Delaware. Have you tried small airports? Tell them it's for "off road use only" and they should help you out. Marinas often have it too.


----------



## Czech_Made (Jun 29, 2016)

What he says ^^^

http://www.pure-gas.org/


----------



## Section VIII (Jun 29, 2016)

stihlroofing said:


> Pure-gas.org has ethanol free stations listed by state....nothing listed for Delaware. Have you tried small airports? Tell them it's for "off road use only" and they should help you out. Marinas often have it too.





Czech_Made said:


> What he says ^^^
> 
> http://www.pure-gas.org/



I was using that app on my phone to search.

I'll check out the small airport and marina. I had forgotten about the marinas having ethanol-free.


----------



## Cycledude (Jul 13, 2016)

Premium grade gas has no ethanol


----------



## ray benson (Jul 13, 2016)

Cycledude said:


> Premium grade gas has no ethanol


Boy I wish that was true in NW Indiana.


----------

